# Wow!!!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Found this on ebay

GIRARD PERREGAUX

Stunning...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That's rather cool.............


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont get any ideas Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Dont get any ideas Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such as?

Is that why you haven't posted the auction number


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stunning indeed Jason














, I like this style of "Drivers" watch, I also like the ones that sit on the side of the wrist, although they must feel weird


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Is that why you haven't posted the auction number


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Very cool. Bulova makes one that looks just about the same though I've only seen it in gold plate and S/S. If you are bidding good luck.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If you are bidding good luck.


I wish...







but thanks


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Fab watch


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's cool







What's the strap made of?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I could give that a good home.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It looks to be in fantastic order!

I have seen the all steel version, but not that one. There is a steel one on the Bay at the moment but it looks fairly rough. Can't find the above one though









Si


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Can't find the above one though


It will have ended by now, it only had an hour to run when I posted the pic, it was Â£550 then.....


----------



## rediode (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello all!

First posting on this forum,couldnt resist when I saw that liked the GP drivers.

Heres something spectacular,the Synchronar:

http://www.ledwatches.net/photo-pages/ragen-synchronar4.htm

Solar powered,patented in the late 60s.

The coolest watch ever built.

See ya!


----------

